# Impossible d'ouvrir lecteur dvd sur iMac PPC G3



## stefls (5 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.
Je possède un iMac (modèle 406) PPC G3 400 Mhz avec lecteur DVD sur lequel j' ai installé OS 9.2.2. Mais depuis, je ne peux plus lancer Lecteur DVD (version FU1-2.0b2): "le fichier DVDRuntimeLib est introuvable". J'ai finalement réussi à le trouver sur le net et à l'installer et maintenant le message est: "le fichier DVDRuntimeLib--GetBounds_7CGWorldFv est introuvable". Celui-là, je n'arrive pas à mettre la main dessus et je me demande s'il ne vaut pas mieux réinstaller une version antérieure d' OS 9 ou trouver un autre logiciel de lecture si tant est qu'il en existe... Voilà, merci à tous en espérant que vous ayez quelque solution à mon problème.


----------



## Invité (6 Septembre 2008)

Tu pourrais refaire la MaJ 9.2.2.
Sinon, sélectionner "Mac Os 9.2.2 complet" dans le gestionnaire d'extensions (Menu pomme-->Tableaux de Bord)


----------

